# gelegentliche freezes

## AROK

Hallo Allerseits,

mein Hauptrechner stürzt etwa einmal pro Woche ab. Das äußert sich in einem eingefrorenen Bild, Maus bewegt sich nicht mehr. 

Die Abstürze passieren meistens nicht wenn der Rechner stark belastet ist. Gestern z.B. war nur Firefox aktiv, als der Absturz passierte. 

Ich hab schon mal ACPI komplett deaktiviert, weil es schon hier im Forum mal als Ursache für solches Verhalten genannt wurde.  Ansonsten habe ich den Kernel auch auf das wesentliche reduziert und viele Gerätetreiber als Module kompiliert. Aber ich komme nicht so richtig weiter. Weil die Abstürze ja recht selten sind, kann ich auch schlecht die Einflüsse der Änderungen direkt beurteilen.

Memtest hab ich auch schon mal bemüht, gab aber keine Errors. 

Hat von euch noch Jemand eine Idee, wie ich das Problem lokalisieren kann? 

Gruß

AROK

----------

## schachti

Typisches Vorgehen: Sichtprobe Hardware (Lüfter verdreckt, Zustand der Elkos auf dem Mainboard, Zustand der Kabel), Temperatur der CPU, der Festplatten und im Gehäuse prüfen, memtest ein paar Stunden laufen lassen.

----------

## Pegasus87

Wenn die Abstürze unregelmäßig passieren, würde ich auch eher auf Hardwareprobleme, als auf Software tippen.

Ich hatte z.B. mal eine kaputte Steckerleiste, die den PC hin und wieder durch eine kurze Stromunterbrechung neu starten ließ.....

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

 *Quote:*   

> Typisches Vorgehen: Sichtprobe Hardware (Lüfter verdreckt, Zustand der Elkos auf dem Mainboard, Zustand der Kabel), Temperatur der CPU, der Festplatten und im Gehäuse prüfen, memtest ein paar Stunden laufen lassen.

 

Überhitzung schließe ich aus, da der Rechner sauber ist und Temperatur- und Drehzahlüberwachung hat. Es ist bisher auch noch nicht aufgetreten, wenn lange compiliert wurde, oder beim Zocken. 

Elkos sehen auch ok aus, keine Wölbungen erkennbar. Mit den Kabeln ist es natürlich so eine Sache. Sehen OK aus, aber wie es im Stecker aussieht, weiß ich natürlich nicht.

Der Rechner ist jetzt etwa drei Jahre alt, und seitdem unverändert. 2 Jahre davon lief er unter Windows seitdem unter Gentoo (+Windows parallel für einige Spiele), die Abstürze habe ich jetzt erst ca. seit 1 bis 2 Monaten. 

Die Grafikkarte (ATI Radeon9600XT) (mögliche Ursache?) werde ich eh mal gegen eine Nvidia 7600GT austauschen, wegen der besseren Unterstützung der Treiber.

Wie kann ich denn das am Besten ein wenig einkreisen? 

Gruß

AROK[/b]

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi AROK!

Ich hatte an meinem Rechner schon die verschiedensten Ursachen für ein solches Verhalten. Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, sogar tote Fliegen oder Mücken im CPU-Lüfter (Hab so ein tolles blau leuchtendes Netzteil.. und wenn man nachts das Fenster offen hat und den Rechner laufen lässt )... aber ich schweife ab! *g*

Mein Standard-Netzteil kam irgendwann mit der Stromversorgung nicht mehr zurecht, da der Bedarf schleichend mit der Zeit gewachsen ist (neue Graka, immer mehr Platten). Und dann passierte es schon mal das zwischendrin eine Platte verschwand. (Kabelbuch, Stromversorgung.. keine Ahnung.)

Was natürlich sofort zum einfrieren des Systems führte wenn z.B. grade auf diese zugegriffen wurde.

Lass Memtest mal eine Nacht durchlaufen vielleicht liegt es ja doch am Speicher.

Firefox braucht ziemlich viel Speicherplatz wenn man einige Tabs (5<) mit vielen bunten Seiten öffnet, das wird gerne unterschätzt.

Mfg Chris

----------

## UTgamer

 *AROK wrote:*   

> ...
> 
>  Gestern z.B. war nur Firefox aktiv, als der Absturz passierte. 
> 
> ...

 

Welche Firefoxversion benutzt du? Für ältere FF sind recht viele Exploits im Umlauf die eine DenialOfService(DOS)-Attacke auf ihn fahren, dies führt zum Einfrieren des Rechenrs.

----------

## AROK

Version ist 2.0.0.4, sollte aktuell sein.

----------

## AROK

Hi,

habe nun eine neue Grafikkarte und werde das mal weiter beobachten. 

Ergebnis werde ich hier posten. 

Gruß

AROK

----------

## Finswimmer

Bei mir ist damals der Rechner sporadisch nicht richtig hochgefahren.

Nach einem neuen Netzteil habe ich mir mal die GraKa angeschaut gehabt...Naja. Der Lüfter hat sich nicht mehr wirklich gedreht. Evtl ist/war es bei dir was ähnliches.

Ansonsten würde ich mal alle PCI Karten der Reihe nach ausbauen...

Tobi

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

also, jetzt 3 Wochen später: bislang kein einziger Absturz mehr  :Very Happy:  . Lag wohl wirklich an der Grafikkarte ?!. 

cu

AROK

----------

## AROK

Hi,

es hält sich an den Monatsrhythmus  :Sad: 

Gestern einmal abgestürzt, es waren kdevelop, firefox und Konqueror auf, Vorgestern ein Absturz, es war nur der KDE Desktop geladen, kein anderes Anwendungsprogramm. Vorgestern war es sehr warm und der Rechner lief schon lange, ich dachte es wäre vielleicht der Grund. Aber gestern war es normal warm (ca 20°C) und der Rechner lief vielleicht ne Stunde.

Gruß

AROK

----------

